# Todd's getting a foster brother!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sunday evening we are bringing home a cute little Tibetan Terrier/Doxie mix boy to foster. Here's his Petfinder page http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12318730 isn't he the cutest thing! 
I can't wait!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie Eva, hugs to you for fostering him.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness he's cute! Hats off to you for fostering. Make sure you post lost of pix!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are SO brave, with Todd being so young, still, and still in his onesie! Yeah for your!!

Sheri


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hugs to you... what a wonderful thing to do!! 
He is certainly a cute thing!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> You are SO brave, with Todd being so young, still, and still in his onesie! Yeah for your!!
> 
> Sheri


Lol...Todd's going to be thrilled (onsie and all) and Evan (my foster) doesn't have any issues that are concerning so it should be a win/win for all of us. 
He just needs neutered/chipped and his booster shots then he'll be ready for a home. He won't be here long but we'll enjoy him while he is! 
I haven't heard his story yet but I'll let you know when I do. 
I will provide LOT AND LOTS of pictures! I PROMISE!!
I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It's great that you are going to help Evan out till he finds his forever home. This might be good for Todd. He will be so busy playing that he will not have time to lick......!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> It's great that you are going to help Evan out till he finds his forever home. This might be good for Todd. He will be so busy playing that he will not have time to lick......!!


That's the plan..heee-hee-hee. ound: :thumb:
Keep him busy and find a dog a home..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a cutie. Can't wait for the pictures. good for you for fostering.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is wonderful! Can't wait to see pictures of the two playing together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, you are going to have such a great time with that guy!! Enjoy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The link won't work for me. 

I LOVE Tibetan Terriers!!!!! I so wanted to have one, but their size was a bit of a deterrent for me since I have a lot of arm/shoulder/back pain. Too bad, as they are beautiful and great dogs. I'm so happy for you, Eva!! :whoo:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

marjrc said:


> The link won't work for me.
> 
> I LOVE Tibetan Terriers!!!!! I so wanted to have one, but their size was a bit of a deterrent for me since I have a lot of arm/shoulder/back pain. Too bad, as they are beautiful and great dogs. I'm so happy for you, Eva!! :whoo:


I'm sorry that the link won't work...I'm picking Evan up at 2pm tomarrow and so I'll get pic's up quick for everyone.  
This Tibetan Terrier is only 8 lbs so no back issues with this little guy..,lol
They really aren't sure what breed's Evan has in him (other than adorable) ...any guesses?

I finally got Evans story.... 
Evan and his brother were left in a crate on top of a car when their family moved out of their apartment complex. The families neighbor brought Evan and his brother Jerome out of the cold and into her home and when no one returned for them after several days she called the rescue to have them picked up. 
I can't imagine abandoning Todd like that ... it's SO sad.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hopefully these pictures work...


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

What a sad story. I don't understand people - why didn't they alert someone rather than just leave them. It's very nice of you to foster him. I hope he ends up in a great home. What about his brother? Is someone else fostering him?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

His brother is being fostered a couple of hours away from me. It would've been nice to be able to keep them together but I'm not ready to add TWO foster pups to the family..lol 
He's in a good, safe home though and I'm sure that he'll do well.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Eva said:


> I finally got Evans story....
> Evan and his brother were left in a crate on top of a car when their family moved out of their apartment complex. The families neighbor brought Evan and his brother Jerome out of the cold and into her home and when no one returned for them after several days she called the rescue to have them picked up.
> I can't imagine abandoning Todd like that ... it's SO sad.


So sad. Pets are so disposable to some people. How can you just leave a family member?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

He's adorable!! That's a sad story. It sounds like it might be related to the bad economy. Thank you for fostering and I hope he gets placed in a good furever home!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't get it. Would you leave your kids like that when you moved? But then again, I take that back, there are some "parents" who have done just that. Scary to me.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I think with the 8 pound size I'd switch the TT for Havanese?! Ha! Will at least he can be a "token" Havanese here, I can't wait to see he and Todd playing! What a cutie.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Eva, how wonderful you are for fostering this little guy with such a sad start!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Evan's here and doing okay acclimating. When he and Todd were first introduced Todd growled and lunged at Evan...ugh!! 
So Evan is understandably nervous and has growled a couple of times but I think that within a day or two we'll all get along great. 
They hung out and ate and drank next to each other with no problem earlier...I think that all of the shuffling around from home to home over the past week had to be hard on the little guy. 
He just needs to get settled...and he needs his nails clipped...OMG!!! I can't believe how long they are!! Poor puppy. 
I'll get pictures up tomarrow. I don't want to sress him out anymore tonight.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, hope the night goes well for you Eva!

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

They made nice! :whoo:
I took them both out to potty (I don't think that Evan's EVER been on a leash!) and Todd was being WAY to playful for Evan...they got into a brief scuffle and I was starting to worry about the dynamic. 
When I brought them into the house Aiden (my 4 yr old) started throwing dog food all over the kitchen for the dogs to chase and suddenly they went from being mortal enemies to best friends! 
They've been circling each other and wrestling for the past 20 minutes...they are both laying on the floor with their tongues hanging out..lol ound:
I took a bunch of pictures since they were having such a great time together.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaawww! Evan's a real cutie! I'm glad Evan & Todd are starting to get along. Evan must be wondering what's going on and both are wondering who this other guy are. Good for your son to find a way to get them together. Now that they enjoying each other's company I'm sure you'll have lots of fun! Make sure you take lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

more pics!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, So nice to see the pictures of Todd and Evan. Your son is a quick thinker--or a stinker, throwing dog food around  -- but it worked! Hope the dogs continue to do well. 

Evan is a cutie! Love his scraggly hair.

Sheri


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Eva, they are so cute! I hope all stays as good as it is tonight!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Evan realy is cute! Glad to hear that the two are getting along now!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Evan is soo cute!*

Glad to hear that the boys are doing well together. Gotta love the resourcefulness of the four year old-my daughter surprises me daily with her ingenuity!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The boys are getting along great! The night went well. Evan slept in his crate without a peep until we got up at 7am. He's done well exept for a couple of marking incidents so I'm going to pick up a belly band for him until we get that squared away. 
Todd's been a little more playful than Evan would like...lol..
Sometimes when Todd's hanging off of his back leg Evan looks at me like "why me?" 
I'm hoping that once Todd adjusts to having his around he'll calm down but for now he's been trying to get him to play non-stop...poor Evan. 
We're taking the family camping this weekend and I'm wondering how Evan will handle it...he's doing much better on the leash. He follows Todd around outside and if I talk to him he's at my feet instantly..tail wagging. 
He's such a sweet dog, I can't believe that anyone would just throw him out like they did.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

He is so cute! I'm glad they are getting along.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Eva, they are so cute together... are you really going to give him to a fur-ever home? They look so perfect together and the name??? EVA/Evan...meant to be. 

only kidding, what would happen if every foster kept the pup?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, he is REALLY cute!! Like a Benji dog! 

Missy - you know if that were the case I would have 5 dogs now!! We need to share the lickies and cuddles with others who dont have them


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Missy said:


> Eva, they are so cute together... are you really going to give him to a fur-ever home? They look so perfect together and the name??? EVA/Evan...meant to be.
> 
> only kidding, what would happen if every foster kept the pup?


I can already tell that it's going to be hard giving him up. 
The longer I have him the more his personality comes out and the more attached I become. It's only been a day and he's already won a special place in my heart but I know that the perfect family is out there waiting to give him a wonderful life. 
I feel so blessed to be able to help him on his way to his new life and I hope to help many,many more dogs in the future. 
It just feels right..ya' know?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, I know exactly how you feel!! I had a hard time giving Gigi up as well as Dougan! I fell totally in love with each, but was so sure that their new families would be best for them - and I was right.
But keep in mind - sometimes the best family - IS YOURS!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Eva, I know exactly how you feel!! I had a hard time giving Gigi up as well as Dougan! I fell totally in love with each, but was so sure that their new families would be best for them - and I was right.
> But keep in mind - sometimes the best family - IS YOURS!!


My DH looked at Evan and I cuddling on the sofa last night and said "I don't like the looks of that" lol... He's already convinced that I'm not going to give Evan up.
In the end I'm pretty sure that I will give him up to the perfect home...unless the right family can't be found for him. In which case I may keep him as a permanent foster....but I don't see that happening..he's too darn cute and such a cuddler. Everyone that meets him falls in love.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, my hat is off to you!! I know for sure that it isnt easy, but very rewarding in the end. Although - there is nothing wrong with failing Fostering 101


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, Evan has to be one of the cutest little mutts ever!! He's adorable. Eva, you are wonderful to foster him. 
I fostered a dog for a weekend once, last May, Sent her off to her breeder. Brought her back a month later to stay for good. I flunked Fostering 101. Maybe cutie Todd will have a brother???
If not, you've given him a wonderful, fun place to be until a new forever home shows up. Kudos and blessings to you.
I LOVE the photos.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He sure is cute! Glad to hear they are getting along so well.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

He is adorable!!!
Just wait one more day and I wouldn't be surprised if Evan's energy doesn't catch up with Todd's! He just has to get feeling a little bit more comfortable with his surroundings and things may loosen up a bit!

I'm going to guess maybe some Norfolk Terrier in him?

Thank you for being a special angel AKA foster mom.
We are so blessed here where I live. As of last weekend, in a city of 250,000+, we had exactly 4 dogs at our humane society. and no, we do NOT have mandatory spay/neuter!

Beverly


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What a lucky little guy ... I am sure he will be a joy to you .


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Aw, he's such a cutie! Those eyes are just begging to be loved... I know the perfect family is out there for him (and till then he is in a wonderful, wonderful spot!)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

BeverlyA said:


> He is adorable!!!
> 
> I'm going to guess maybe some Norfolk Terrier in him?
> 
> Beverly


My thought exactly! When I read the petfinder page on him I was thinking that Tibetan Terrier looked wrong so I've been looking over the AKC website and the only terrier that really fits him is Norfolk. 
He fits most of the breed characteristics...except size..he's about 2-3 lbs to heavy and 1-2 inches taller than the standard. 
Here's a link to the AKC page..
http://www.akc.org/breeds/norfolk_terrier/index.cfm

Thank you all so much for the support...he's my first foster and so I'm still trying to figure out what I'm doing  I have to say I've loved every minute of it so far..even when I was wondering if I had gotten in over my head in the beginning it still felt like I had made the right choice in being a foster.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I wanted to give a quick update on Evan...
He's really starting to come out of his shell and is feeling much more confident exploring the room. 
He's enjoying having me all to himself today while Todd is at the Vet getting neutered. 
Here are a few pics of the past couple of days...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

a few more...ya' gotta love a doggie with a mohawk! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww... I was a little off but going to guess Border Terrier and I am glad to read they are getting along better as that makes a huge difference. What are the chances you fail fostering 101??? And your pic reminds me I really need to go look at leather couches


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Eva, he is a doll. You are something in my book to be able to do this sweet sweet deed. I couldn't do it...that little face would just attach to my heart. I'm so glad there are people like you that can foster and help these babies find great homes. I'm giving you a pat on the back...hope you can feel it.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Awww... I was a little off but going to guess Border Terrier and I am glad to read they are getting along better as that makes a huge difference. What are the chances you fail fostering 101??? And your pic reminds me I really need to go look at leather couches


No, no, no :nono: failure is not an option! :biggrin1:
He could be Border terrier...who knows? He's definately some kind of terrier..lol
Make sure when looking at leather furniture you sit on it...I love the way that mine looks and it's great quality leather but not very comfy. :suspicious:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Eva, he is a doll. You are something in my book to be able to do this sweet sweet deed. I couldn't do it...that little face would just attach to my heart. I'm so glad there are people like you that can foster and help these babies find great homes. I'm giving you a pat on the back...hope you can feel it.


Awww...thanks :hug: 
It is NOT going to be easy. I told my DH to expect that I'll be a wreck for at least a week after Evan leaves. 
Evan showed some interest in playing with Todd's silky racoon today...it was so cute to see him chasing a toy, it made my heart melt


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, you know there is NOTHING WRONG with failing Fostering 101!!!! 
HRI people do it ALL the time! He is such a cutie - I have always loved 
the scruffy looking guys! Thankfully both of my fosters were with me only 2 weeks, but if either had been here longer - I might have 4 dogs!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He is just adorable. I researched the heck out of the tibetan terrier breed once we got Bodie. I really don't see that in him at all.
More the border or norfolk you mentioned.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I talked to the rescue today and they think that they've found a home for Evan already! :biggrin1:
I'm thrilled that he'll soon be in a forever home but I have to admit..I'm really going to miss him! 
He's going camping with us this weekend and when we get home on Sunday I'm going to meet up with Angie (the adoption coordinator) and she'll take him for a meet and greet with his perspective adopters..
If they are a good match he'll stay with her until he's neutered/chipped and then he'll go to live with them. 
He's an awesome dog, I'm sure that they are going to be thrilled with him!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, wow, this could be hard. You sound like you are doing well, though...

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I dropped Evan off this afternoon.
He tried to hide in the backseat of my van when he realized that he was leaving. I felt bad that he had to go through another transition but he'll soon be in his forever home. 
I'm trying to stay upbeat.  
We had a great time camping this weekend and the dogs loved being able to sleep in bed with us and all of the special time cuddling around the campfire.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a wonderful things you've done, Eva. I imagine that tonight might be a bit quiet. Is Todd lonely?

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> What a wonderful things you've done, Eva. I imagine that tonight might be a bit quiet. Is Todd lonely?
> 
> Sheri


Todd's being very lovey. I'm sure that he misses his buddy. 
They had lots of fun together


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh that is one cute puppy!! It has got to be hard, handing him over, but you have the right idea. Keep it positive and upbeat! After all, Evan will have a new home for a very long time, one hopes anyway. That means he will make people happy and vice versa. You gave him a great start, Eva. Good job!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

How's Todd holding up? Are you going to take on another soon?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd seems to have taken it all in stride.
He acted a little mopey Monday but today he's back to his crazy puppy self again. 
It hasn't been as hard as I thought it might be...I think that I'll take on another foster soon, I just have to wait until they need me. 
Evan is living with his new Mom. He's an only pup and so I'm sure that he'll LOVE all of the one on one attention. He goes in to get neutered in a couple of weeks and is doing great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Eva- what great news! Hopefully you will get an update and that makes all the unsure feelings totally worth it!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, great news for Evan. I commend you. When we fostered Rumor for two days in May, it was her pulling out of her collar and running back to my front door when the the person who picked her up from me was about to leave for Oregon that did me in. It was so sad. I cried for a long time after they drove away. I just knew she needed to come back and a month later, she did!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just got an e-mail from the rescue and Evan's brother Jerome needs a place to stay until he finds a home sooooo...I'm picking him up Saturday morning 
He has a couple of issues (marking in the house, some fear agression with new dogs(Evan did to)) that we'll have to work on but I'm confident that we'll be fine. 
Todd's gonna have another buddy to play with...he'll be a happy pup!
Here's a link to his petfinder page...gotta get better pic's up!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12318460


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Eva

You have a heart of gold

View attachment 17058


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Eva, what a wonderful heart that you have!! You guys are going to have a blast!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks so cute and scrappy!! They're going to have a blast together.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> He looks so cute and scrappy!! They're going to have a blast together.


LOL...scrappy is exactly what I was thinking when I looked at him! I have a feeling he may be a bit more of a handful than his brother.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I was looling through my camera and I came across this picture that my DH took of Evan and Todd while I was sleeping..aren't they the sweetest boys!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww...it's puppy love :kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Eva, tomorrow you get your third little guy?? I cannot believe that you went from one to three so quickly Todd & Evan look so cute together - cant wait to see pictures of the three together!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Oh Eva, tomorrow you get your third little guy?? I cannot believe that you went from one to three so quickly Todd & Evan look so cute together - cant wait to see pictures of the three together!


Oh no...not three (I'm not THAT brave..lol!)
Evan went to his forever home on Sunday.
I'm picking up his littermate tomarrow morning to foster.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Remember...pictures, pictures, pictures.............:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww, I'm just catching up. It's so good to read a happy ending for Evan. What a face! He and Todd look so cute together. I hope it goes just as smoothly with Jerome! You're an angel! :angel:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We're home! Jerome is doing great so far. I took him potty when we got home and though he's not quite sure about the leash he didn't fight it like Evan did so that's good. 
He went straight into the crate when we came in the house and I gave he and Todd each a Kong stuffed with wet food...Jerome's not sure what it is yet but I'm sure he'll catch on fast! 
Todd really wants him to come out and play! He keeps climbing on top of the crate and staring in through the sides..lol
Oh...Jerome just figured out his Kong...he's licking like crazy! :biggrin1:
I'll take some pictures as soon as he's settled...he seems to be brindle with Black dapple spots?? I've never seen a color pattern like that before...it's definately different.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Here you again, Eva! Hope it goes well!

You're great to be doing this.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Eva said:


> We're home! Jerome is doing great so far. I took him potty when we got home and though he's not quite sure about the leash he didn't fight it like Evan did so that's good.
> He went straight into the crate when we came in the house and I gave he and Todd each a Kong stuffed with wet food...Jerome's not sure what it is yet but I'm sure he'll catch on fast!
> Todd really wants him to come out and play! He keeps climbing on top of the crate and staring in through the sides..lol
> Oh...Jerome just figured out his Kong...he's licking like crazy! :biggrin1:
> I'll take some pictures as soon as he's settled...he seems to be brindle with Black dapple spots?? I've never seen a color pattern like that before...it's definately different.


Yeah! Keep us posted and don't forget those pics. Especially one of Todd on top of the crate would be priceless :biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Eva - we want a picture of Todd on the create. He likes his little playmates!! That is sooo cute


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I let Jerome out of the crate and after a few minutes of circling and sniffing he and Todd are getting along great! Actually, they are having a humpfest right now (what is it with male dogs!) LOL
I think that they are a great match. They are almost exactly the same size and seem to have similar energy levels.
It's been a mix of RLH, bouncing off of the furniture and of course humping ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness....look at Jerome's eyes in that first picture....awwwwww


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Jerome is cute in a bulgy eyed sorta' way..lol
He has a really sweet personality and loves to play!
Chi-weenies are REALLY popular in my area right now and so with the right pictures and profile on Petfinder I'm sure that he'll have a home soon. 
He tried marking in the house though so I had to put a makeshift belly band on until I get a real one.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He looks so sweet! I'm glad it seems like he is fitting right in.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Other than the marking problem he's fitting in great.
I just need to nip that in the bud...anyone have any ideas? 
I've never dealt with marking like he's doing. It's WAY more than I can keep up with. Should I keep him crated and potty train him all over again? 
He's not neutered yet but I'll try to get that done ASAP. 
I finally put a Pad in his belly band to absorb the pee and I've been taking him out every hour...he still tries to mark...just a little dribble here and there. :suspicious:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Some pictures from today 
I threw in a couple of Todd just cuz' he's so darn cute


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love that first pic... what a sweetie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Eva, I thought you were going to have all three at the same time!!! He is just so cute - I think he and Todd look great together!! I am sure that a lot of the marking is because he was not spayed. I would try to work on the "beginners" potty training along with the belly band, just to save your furniture! He really does have such pretty coloring!! Are the kids falling in love - again???


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are a couple that show his coloring better. 
I've never seen brindle with such big black spots. 
And another picture of Todd looking cute


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Oh Eva, I thought you were going to have all three at the same time!!! He is just so cute - I think he and Todd look great together!! I am sure that a lot of the marking is because he was not spayed. I would try to work on the "beginners" potty training along with the belly band, just to save your furniture! He really does have such pretty coloring!! Are the kids falling in love - again???


I've been keeping him tethered to me with a belly band on and he's doing much better today. He's still had a couple of incidents but at least I can see when they happen and correct him this way. I think that with consistancy he'll learn...
The kids love him...he does shed and my daughter kepps getting out the lint roller and rolling herself..lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Eva, that is so generous of you to help Jerome out like this! What a sweetie you are.  The boys are so darn handsome! They look like they are getting used to each other very quickly. Todd looks sooooooooo very soft. He's such a cutie. Jerome's markings are very pretty and unusual.

Thank you for the pics! Love them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, I gotta say that he iks posing just like Todd, with the same expression on his face! Just too cute - tell you daughter to keep the rollers out, I think he needs to stay


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

You are all a bunch of enablers..lol
As cute as he...he's not staying 
Poor Jerome has a UTI I think and so he's going to get checked at the vet on Tuesday. 
Until then I'm encouraging lots of fluids and making sure to take him out every hour to potty. 
Has anyone ever used cranberry supplements for a UTI? I was thinking about getting some to try to help him out until his Vet appointment.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin1: So Jerome is leaving me tomarrow. 
He's going to the Vet up north to have his probable UTI checked out and then will be leaving to go to his forever home. 
I keep getting short term fosters ...which is probably for the best since I don't have time to fall madly in love with them..lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Will it be a bit of a relief to not have a "guest" over the holidays?

Sheri


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh - I am sorry to hear that Jerome is not staying with you, but happy to hear that once he is well, that he has a forever home to go to. He really is a cutie!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LOl...yeah I guess it will make things a little easier. 
Jerome's been a great dog to have around minus the marking behavior which has gotten MUCH better. 
It's nice to see them go to a real home where they can start their new lives. 
Todd's gonna be bummed...he really likes Jerome..he's thinks of him as his personal chew toy


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I left at 10Am this morning to drive 90 minutes to a shelter (that was severely overcrowded) to pick up 4 kittens for the rescue. Once I had picked them out, crated them up and filled out all of the paperwork I drove another 2 1/2 hours to drop the kittens and Jerome off with the adoption coordinator so that she could shuttle the kittens to their new foster homes and bring Jerome for a meet and greet with is new family 2 hrs in the opposite direction...whew!!! It was a long day!
Everyone should be safe and sound in their new homes by now if it all worked out. :biggrin1: Angie should be e-mailing me to let me know how it went tonight or tommarow...when she gets a few minutes to catch her breath..lol


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a long day for you. I'm sure you feel wonderful about helping the world be a better place. :kiss: Is Jerome gone now, or did he just meet his new family?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if he'll stay with them and just make Vet trips with Angie or if he'll stay with her during that time? I should find out the details soon. 
I feel great about everything that we accomplished today. 
The shelter that I picked the kittens up from was so excited to see them go into foster homes and have a chance at a long happy life. They had so many cats turned in last week that they were having to keep cats in crates stacked up against the walls (in addition to the 25 cages that they use permanently)! Luckily several rescue groups stepped in and were able to find homes to foster many of them. 
There was one kitten that came in this morning that couldn't have been more that 6 weeks old. He was SO cute (grey and while longhair fluffball) but the poor little guy had an abcess on his chin and was completely covered in mud. Who knows what he had gone through.  The shelter kept him since he needed immediate Vet care....I wanted to bring him home (my DH would've KILLED ME!) LOl


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Eva said:


> There was one kitten that came in this morning that couldn't have been more that 6 weeks old. He was SO cute (grey and while longhair fluffball) but the poor little guy had an abcess on his chin and was completely covered in mud. Who knows what he had gone through.  The shelter kept him since he needed immediate Vet care....I wanted to bring him home (my DH would've KILLED ME!) LOl


Nooooo......Todd *needs* a little kitty friend :biggrin1: Seriously Eva, I applaud the good work you are doing. And you've given Todd the great job of helping rehabilitate a needy doggie.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

No, no REALLY...we don't need another cat. 
Two is PLENTY,especially when one of them thinks that peeing on the clean clothes is a great way to get attention :brick: 
He DOES have a Urinary tract infection...so I guess that we'll forgive him for that adorable little quirk. No pee on anything for the past week..we're making progress.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just wanted to let you all know that 3 of the 4 kittens that I brought to the rescue have found homes! The 4th is still in foster care because he's battling a Upper respritory infection...hopefully he's well enough for his own home soon. I'm planning on another trip to pick up more kitties in after the Christmas rush.  I'll try to get pictures to share the next trip...they are all so cute!


----------

